# SEQLD Fishing Sunny side with JD - LT 1.22m



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TWITAB! Caught on a pillie rig. We were around 6km out and she took off like a startled gazelle. I don't catch too many of these so i am pretty happy. Was a gr8 fight and wasn't the desired mackeral but all good. A few cm's short of my yak pb LT.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

That is one Big Mac tuna, well done! What are you going to do with it?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> That is one Big Mac tuna, well done! What are you going to do with it?


Thanks BK, i reckon i am going to eat it up on the bbq, with a few rels and friends. You don't eat them?
BTW it is a Longtail tuna guys not a mack tuna.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> You sure are the mac king, Carnie. The water must be cold down there, too bad. It's blue and hot here. :twisted:


It was caught on the sunny coast Salti. The water was nice and warm there this morn, but palmy is looking better everyday, watch this space.
How did you go?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > You sure are the mac king, Carnie. The water must be cold down there, too bad. It's blue and hot here. :twisted:
> ...


He's still trying to work out how to fit those rod & reel bags. Might need some help. :lol:

Lovely LT Chris. Time taken to land it? I'm guessing a weigh-in of 15 - 16 kgs. ??


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


Spot on Trev i reckon, for comparison my yak pb was caught last year in winter was 3cm longer and weighed 40lb.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

We caught 2 X 120 cm LT's last year at Redcliffe Chris, and they were both 15 kgs.

Paulo has caught so many I think he has a chart with length to weight ratios!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> We caught 2 X 120 cm LT's last year at Redcliffe Chris, and they were both 15 kgs.
> 
> Paulo has caught so many I think he has a chart with length to weight ratios!


Yeah Jamie called it about that as well. You sunny coast boys sure do know your Blue fin tuna. I only average about 1 per year.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Good fish mate, we are having you on about the mac tuna


Ok i get it now - sarcasm. It's like if i said the swell was huge this morn on the sunny coast. :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Cracker of a LT, Chris.

Impatient "bastard" couldn't wait for the Mackerel to come down to you to show them up and then none around so you catch a whopper of a LT to show them up.
Keep away from Redcliffe and Moreton Bay, I get shown up enough already. :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Here what Trevors writing about, LT survey. 
http://www.longtailtuna.com.au/Info.asp ... %20tuna%3F

Cheers
Paul


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

[/quote] Lovely LT Chris. Time taken to land it? [/quote]

Probably 20 to 30mins i guess.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulsod said:


> Cracker of a LT, Chris.
> 
> Impatient "bastard" couldn't wait for the Mackerel to come down to you to show them up and then none around so you catch a whopper of a LT to show them up.
> Keep away from Redcliffe and Moreton Bay, I get shown up enough already. :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yeah thanks Paul, i had an errand to run in the vicinity today and i couldn't resist. It was nice to paddle somewhere different and with gr8 company too.
The 2hr drive was a bit much (especially when you compare it to the 10mins i am used to), so i think you are safe.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top fish Chris. There always a few good ones out wide this time of year. The school fish we get so many of in April are normally round the one metre & 10kg mark. Sunny coast is a long drive for you at the crack?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, a hard fighting fish like that makes the drive worthwhile, but never again.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

When'd you get a Stealth Carnster? I hope you're still using the Jarvis Walker reels and aluminium paddle to keep things real


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Squidley said:


> When'd you get a Stealth Carnster? I hope you're still using the Jarvis Walker reels and aluminium paddle to keep things real


Oh yeah everything else is still el cheapo and i do still use the plastic yak and my paddle is still plastic/aluminum.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice one carny, getting it done again


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice catch Carnie well done mate


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> That is one Big Mac tuna, well done! What are you going to do with it?


First place :lol:


----------

